

Startup Quote: Warren Buffet, Chairman, Berkshire Hathaway - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2655305437

======
raychancc
A public-opinion poll is no substitute for thought.

\- Warren Buffet

<http://startupquote.com/post/2655305437>

